# What to eat to GAIN weight/body mass



## yinsibs (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi all,

I am a 33 yo male, height 175 cm (5 ft eight), weight 58 kg (128lb). I have had IBS for more than 15 years. The main symtoms used to be diarrhea. However, since I began to eliminate high fat food from my diet, now I seldom have diarrhea. Instead, the main symtoms (when IBS flares up) are flatulence and (sense of) incomplete clearance (e.g., needing to have bowel movement just 2 minutes after the last one).

Right now my diet is: meat-free, dairy-free, and little fat. I eat egg white regularly (but not that much, say about 4-5 per day). Since learning about FODMAPS, I have also eliminated High Fructose stuff (such as apples, honey, etc) from my diet. Since glucose (a kind of suguar) is considered safe for the purposes of FODMAPS, I have recently begun to drink water mixed with glucose.

As you can see, my diet is quite restricted and my weight is pathetic. I wish to gain some body mass/weight. It seems that the best way to do so is to add fat into my diet. However, it is my worst trigger, so I am unlikely going to add more fat to my diet. Also, large meals (however IBS-safe it is) are also a trigger for me.

Any good suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Eat very often if that doesn't worsen your symptoms.


----------



## yinsibs (Jun 27, 2015)

OK, I'll try ... Generally, frequent small meals should be ok with me. Wish I had more time to prepare meals, etc. Thanks!



jaumeb said:


> Eat very often if that doesn't worsen your symptoms.


----------



## funnigurl13 (Jul 2, 2015)

yinsibs,

I'm going through something similar. 28-yo female, have had symptoms for about 10 years. I've always been slight framed, around 5'3" and 100 lbs with little appetite, but my weight has sunk down the last couple weeks dealing with some serious personal stress. I'm trying to maintain and eventually gain a few pounds.

I've been staying away from gluten and dairy, but not meat. I'm finding that helps add calories, and help with low iron. Other good calorie sources have been nuts/peanut butter, gluten-free baked goods, protein powder or ensure drinks (although those can be touchy with me). Just keep chipping away at it. For me, being mentally sound is the most important thing and the rest should follow.


----------



## yinsibs (Jun 27, 2015)

Thanks. Hope the stressors in your life will go away soon. I'm not sure if I can add meat back to my diet as I have formed a pretty strong psychological linkage between meat and diarrhea. But I'll give nuts a try (and probably peanut butter too). I do have egg based protein powder but it tastes so awful that I can't stomach it...



funnigurl13 said:


> yinsibs,
> 
> I'm going through something similar. 28-yo female, have had symptoms for about 10 years. I've always been slight framed, around 5'3" and 100 lbs with little appetite, but my weight has sunk down the last couple weeks dealing with some serious personal stress. I'm trying to maintain and eventually gain a few pounds.
> 
> I've been staying away from gluten and dairy, but not meat. I'm finding that helps add calories, and help with low iron. Other good calorie sources have been nuts/peanut butter, gluten-free baked goods, protein powder or ensure drinks (although those can be touchy with me). Just keep chipping away at it. For me, being mentally sound is the most important thing and the rest should follow.


----------



## sportyk123 (Jun 25, 2015)

Add carbs such as rice, potatoes, oats and eat protein such as eggs chicken and fish and lift weights 3 times a week


----------



## rewinj (Apr 19, 2012)

There's always that new fad of Bulletproof Coffee. Or just lots of coconut oil, butter, etc... "gut-healthy" fats. Of course, you say fat is what triggers you... but maybe fat away from meat? Alternatively, some say you either gotta go very high fat + very low carb or vica versa. What matters is not consuming a lot of both in the same diet. *Shrug* -- Experimentation is really the only way. I haven't found what really works for me... but I understand how hard it is to experiment thoroughly when side effects are so bad and you feel you've found a diet that is, at least, tolerable. Have the courage to change things up a bit... I think we all need it.


----------



## Shanga-cal (Aug 1, 2015)

sportyk123 said:


> Add carbs such as rice, potatoes, oats and eat protein such as eggs chicken and fish and lift weights 3 times a week


What if, in addition to being underweight, I have pre-diabetic (hypoglycemic) reaction to carbohydrates? Feel sleepy rather than energetic from sugars. Even when I drink a good amount of water, I often have the bright yellow urine (sign of both dehydration and/or too much sugar). It's pretty easy to read labels and avoid stuff with high "sugars" but not so much with carbs, which also include the fiber.

Often, I get hungry fast, but hard to eat all protein...it feels like my insides never get a chance to digest before I add more. And if I eat before exercising, gas, etc. pain at the waist level. I love to dance, but I now I worry about burning too many calories and losing more weight! And this has a really bad effect on sleep--my main concern as my brain function goes south.

Question: has anyone tried the "food combining" principles of not eating "starches" (grains, tubers, etc) with proteins? If so, does it help your symptoms? It seems that no culture's cuisine that i know includes that, but, rather, includes all "food groups" in same meal. But then, hundreds of years ago they had different environmental factors and food strains. And thousands of years ago, our paleo ancestors may well have eaten fewer food types together. And, of course, we are each a unique offspring of many generations of genetic modifications!

I'm very confused, and I know my anxiety makes it worse!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Shanga-gal, have you tried coconut oil to up your calorie intake?


----------

